# At least you get to see your Mommy again.



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

On November 1st, my little Golden Graham (GG) passed away in her hammock surrounded by her friends after a battle with pyometra. She was given one last painless day with Metacam before she was to be put to sleep on November 2nd. I'm glad she passed peacefully at home before that time came. 

GG would have been 3 in December and until the pyometra, nothing slowed her down. She was ageless and youthful. She was one of the truly sweetest rats I've ever known. From the moment I met her to the seamless transition with her cage mates, to the day of her death, she never was anything short of a ball of selfless love. 

We adopted GG's mother (Wafer) from a breeder. When GG was retired from breeding, we adopted her too. When they were reunited, it was magical. They held on to each other and were inseparable their whole lives. 

We did also adopt GG's sister, Cheerio. Cheerio never fit in to the family like GG did but when Cheerio was suffering from her pituitary tumor, GG stood up and guarded her, keeping her safe and comfortable in her last days. 

GG was also really close to her aunt, Oreo, who we also adopted from the same breeder. 

She was definitely a family oriented rat but she also really loved her unrelated cage mates. 

Recently, we adopted GG's granddaughter, China so we still have a piece of her to hold on to - though the wonderful memories that GG provided us will never die. Thank you for being so wonderful, GG. I'm glad you are back with your family now. 



This last photo comes with a story. The cage needed a cleaning pretty bad, but Wafer (GG's mom) always protested needing to leave the cage so it could be cleaned. She always made this grumpy face when it was time to come out. I tried to take a photo of Wafer's grumpy face and GG photobombed it!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Rest in piece sweet GG ♡ So sorry for your loss, you gave her a great life


----------

